# good choice for a slicer in the 150 - 200 range



## Jersey Jimbo (Jun 9, 2021)

Am looking at the Chef's Choice 615c slicer.  Does anyone have one and what are the pro's and con's about it. Or is there another slicer I can look at.  Will be using to slice jerky and roast beef and briskets.  And knowing me my fingers at times lol


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 9, 2021)

I had the 615A I believe. Great slicer. I upgraded on a Woot sale to their commercial model now. Woot had the 615 on sale every few months for around $69


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 9, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> another slicer I can look at.


I have a Nesco FS250 branded as Cabela's . Great slicer .


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 9, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> Am looking at the Chef's Choice 615c slicer.  Does anyone have one and what are the pro's and con's about it. Or is there another slicer I can look at.  Will be using to slice jerky and roast beef and briskets.  And knowing me my fingers at times lol


I noticed you didn't mention bacon, but if you plan ahead, try and get one that will allow you to slice up the width of pork belly. I made the mistake of getting a smaller one and it makes for some short bacon ( I manually slice it because of this until I purchase a larger one).


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jun 9, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> I noticed you didn't mention bacon, but if you plan ahead, try and get one that will allow you to slice up the width of pork belly. I made the mistake of getting a smaller one and it makes for some short bacon ( I manually slice it because of this until I purchase a larger one).


thanks for that tip  I was planning on slicing up some pork belly too  looking at an slicer with a 7" blade would this work


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 9, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> thanks for that tip  I was planning on slicing up some pork belly too  looking at an slicer with a 7" blade would this work


Well that's only going to work if your belly is less than 7 inches wide.. most full bellies are near the 12 inch range.  With a 7 inch blade the slide mechanism only goes so far back and forth ( I don't have the actual measurements since I am work right now) but it makes for short bacon LOL 

12 inch slicers are out of both our price ranges at the moment LOL


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 9, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> thanks for that tip  I was planning on slicing up some pork belly too  looking at an slicer with a 7" blade would this work




 zwiller
 bought mine when I upgraded. He can probably tell you the range of the slice.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 9, 2021)

Off work now and able to get some details...

So I have a Red Head Slicer I picked up at Bass Pro Shops years ago with a 7 1/2 inch blade but from the edge of the slide to the edge of the blade is only 7 inches.  Just something to be aware of if you wanna slice bacon, brisket or hams etc.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jun 12, 2021)

Looks like it time for a trip to the store to see in person which is the best for what I want to do.  thanks for the  input


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 12, 2021)

I had the same problem with the smaller slicer...  couldn't slice whole belly...  I found a 12" hobart on craigslist for $250 ... works great...


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 12, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I had the same problem with the smaller slicer...  couldn't slice whole belly...  I found a 12" hobart on craigslist for $250 ... works great...


Great deal on that, I’m always on the lookout for a Hobart or Berkel


----------

